# first time for everything



## LUNDY (Aug 23, 2012)

went out to towards pensacola pass giggin for my first time, had an about idea but nothing for sure caught it right as dark saw 10 total, and stuck 4 with in the first hour! so as a sign that someone upstairs was lookin out for me i took my fish and headed home for the night. i will have some pictures up tomorrow! all nice size flatties smallest being about 16-17 biggest around 22-23. got the picture up now guys


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Good Job Lundy


----------



## LUNDY (Aug 23, 2012)

Thanks brotha, I'm hooked now already have plans to make a better light for wading the waters ha


----------



## LUNDY (Aug 23, 2012)

anybody have any pictures of their lights for wading im gonna make a set and would love some ideas


----------



## Faithnfishin (Dec 5, 2010)

Now your ruint....I thank God every time I go for just being able to do it....fish caught or not. Nothing quite like being on a clear beach full of stars late at night.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Great job for first trip Check your PMs.


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

Good job man!


----------



## LUNDY (Aug 23, 2012)

capt scott, whats going on brotha? and thanks guys, pm checked!


----------



## F|nz (Sep 16, 2008)

Nice job!!


----------

